# Prayers For Joker



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

Praying for sweet Joker and for you! Seniors are the best!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts out to Joker and Lucy.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this! When I found this forum it was the senior section that stole my heart. Sending many positive thoughts to Joker and his family.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending many prayers and positive thoughts


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I just wanted to add my prayers and positive thoughts to this thread.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to Joker.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

sending healing sparklies to Joker


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

My Thoughts go out to Joker and his family . xx


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and your beautiful boy this morning. Sending hugs and prayers x


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sending prayers and special thoughts to Joker and Lucy!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Our amazing Super Senior Joker isn't doing so well. Can we please send lots of positive thoughts and prayers to this very special boy, and to Lucy Jokers amazing mom and family . Our seniors are so special and I know exactly how comforting this can be at such a difficult time. Thanks x


Thank you so much for this thread and for all the good wishes, thoughts, and prayers expressed. You make a difference for me and for Joker, who is doing a bit better this morning. He continues to fight for life on _his_ terms and we will fight along with him until he tells me the time has come. I don't think we have long, but we will savor every day that he graces our lives.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots more prayers and positive thoughts to amazing Super Senior Joker x


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So happy to see the happy update - but will add more positive thoughts anyway! Can never have too many!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Sending prayers and well wishes for you and Joker!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Positive thoughts, prayers, lots of love, hugs and ear scratches to Joker.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am hoping today is a good day for Joker!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So very sorry to see this thread, wishing you guys many, many quality moments!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

After a week of business travel, I am home with my pack...where I belong. Joker has done surprisingly well, though he sometimes falters when I'm away. I'm especially pleased that he gained a couple of pounds. He is once again asking for attention and smiling when I rub his ears. These are small things, but they matter immensely.

Thank you so much for your continued good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to you and Joker.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I was so pleased to read your update. I'm sending lots more, prayers, hugs and positive thoughts over to your special boy x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and your very special boy, and am sending lots of hugs and prayers x


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Prayers for Joker. Sending good vibes and strength.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My boy is beside me, smiling and demanding ear rubs. He is in good spirits this evening, after being a bit lethargic and down for a couple of days. I remind myself that I also have some days that are not as good as others, but what should I make of this as we struggle with hard choices? For this evening, I am going to enjoy having my boy close and the sweet pleasures of his smiling nuzzles.

Thanks so much for your continued good thoughts, prayers, and moral support. You make a difference for us.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots more hugs, prayers and positive thoughts over to you and Joker, he is such an amazing boy and I feel a special connection with him, I'm so glad he's continuing to enjoy life and still displaying his wonderful super senior spirit x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So delighted to read your latest update, prayers and positive thoughts flying over to your amazing boy!!
:You_Rock_


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Sending prayers. Senior goldens are amazing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> My boy is beside me, smiling and demanding ear rubs. He is in good spirits this evening, after being a bit lethargic and down for a couple of days. I remind myself that I also have some days that are not as good as others, but what should I make of this as we struggle with hard choices? For this evening, I am going to enjoy having my boy close and the sweet pleasures of his smiling nuzzles.
> 
> Thanks so much for your continued good thoughts, prayers, and moral support. You make a difference for us.


Lucy: Praying for you and Joker!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sad to read your update. Prayers said for Joker, I'm thinking of you all.


----------

